# Haltbarkeit von   Cassetten Material, MC Cassetten



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

hätte ich nicht erwartet !
ich habe hier ein ca. 15 Jahre altes Kassettendeck ( Tapedeck)von AKAI grade im betrieb
 und  bin am  digitalisieren dieser alten Aufnahmen auf meinem PC.
die  alten Aufnahme , also das Band die MC Cassette ist  mindestens 16 Jahre alte ,
Das Band ist eine alte MC Cassette Crom,  BASF ,
ich kann keine Verluste oder ähnliches feststellen,
der Pegel ist immer noch in den Spitzen Werten,
wie es mal aus gesteuert wurde + 2 db , 
die Höhen und Bass Dynamik ist immer noch da , 
kein rauschen der alten Aufnahme, hätte ich ehrlich  
gesagt nicht gedacht,
als so altes Material  mit unter so lange hält .
da halten ja bald alte MC  Cassette  bald länger als CDs


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2009)

nun, dann hast du glück. ich kenn genug leute, bei denen eben doch rauschen zu hören is, oder gleichlaufschwankungen. es kann auch sein, dass dein casettendenk das rauschen einfach unterdrückt, dabei geht dann aber ne menge an dynamik der musik verloren, was du aber erst merkst, wenn du es mit dem org. vergleichst.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> hätte ich ehrlich
> gesagt nicht gedacht,
> als so altes Material  mit unter so lange hält .


Die Haltbarkeit solcher Medien hängt stark davon ab wie man damit umgeht und wie diese aufbewahrt werden.
Ich hab zb. auch noch eine Menge Musik-Kassetten aus dem Jahre 1992/93 die ohne jeglichen Klang-Schwund ihre Musik aus den Boxen bringen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2009)

Gerade Magnetmedien wie Kassetten, Disketten,... halten und guten Bedingungen extrem lang (auf alle Fälle länger als CD-Rs), aber gerade MCs unterliegen beim Abspielen einen deutlichen Verschleiß, weswegen einem das irgendwie in der Praxis kaum was nützt 
(Wobei ich sagen muss: Der leicht dumpfe Sound einiger meiner alten Kassetten hat durchaus was, klingt besser als die billigen -nicht neu gesampelten- CD-Versionen einiger Titel)


----------



## derpuster (24. Februar 2009)

daran erkannt man die leute die vernünftig mit ihren sachen umgehen


----------

